# Swobo Del Norte



## RJHarary (Nov 8, 2007)

Just got a Swobo Del Norte. WOW! This thing is awesome. I sold my steel geared bike to buy a Specialized Langster as my first SS. I ended up somehow getting the Swobo and I think I made the right choice. I swapped out the awesome looking track bars for risers, but kept the tracks just in case... I am not going fixie just yet because this is my first single speed (and because I recently had a low speed but very painful crash on my old specialized).

After about 20 miles of fun, I would HIGHLY recommend this bike. The price was also 100 bucks lower than the langster, and its steel which is awesome!

BTW, I am not affiliated with Swobo though it may sound like I am, just noticed a lack of feedback about them.

RJ


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Good for you....I've seen the Del Norte in person and I really like the looks....... Please keep us updated with a "long term" test....


----------



## KonaMan22 (May 8, 2008)

A friend of mine who works at a LBS said the Swobo is his favorite out of the box SS.

are you looking to sell your old bars?


----------



## RJHarary (Nov 8, 2007)

The cool part is, it looks like something that people put together themselves, not a mass produced bike. 


Well, they come with that cool chrome wrap, I wanted to have the bike as original as possible in case I ever needed to sell it. In fact the bike shop offered me the option of free riser bars, grips & brakes if I gave them the original bars, brakes, and wrap. I opted to pay an extra $61 to keep the stuff so keep that in mind when making the offer, it is Bars, Awesome chrome tape and brake levers all obviously brand new, PM me if you want em.

RJ


----------



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

Not diggin' the chrome tape but the bike looks cool. I had never heard of this company before, they have some cool bikes like the folsom too. Thanks, now you got me wanting a new toy!


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

So where's the photo???


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

SWOBO is a cool outfit. Check out the website 

http://www.swobo.com/


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

RoyIII said:


> SWOBO is a cool outfit. Check out the website
> 
> http://www.swobo.com/




yeah, I dig the $30 fixed t-shirt


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

FatTireFred said:


> yeah, I dig the $30 fixed t-shirt



I dig Skye Yeager....She is hot... That's reason enough for me to like Swobo


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> I dig Skye Yeager....She is hot... That's reason enough for me to like Swobo



Sky is the shiz, she came to the shop last week and hung out with all of us shop nerds.


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

Skye Yeager is designing some really cool stuff over there. I like the clothes, too. I got some merlo wool socks that are great.


----------



## RJHarary (Nov 8, 2007)

I looove that chrome bar tape but I wanted risers so those are in storage. Pic to follow but check out their site they have some pretty good pics.


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

"How to Avoid the Bummer Life" is a must read, too - at swobo


----------



## RJHarary (Nov 8, 2007)

Update 7.5 years later- the bike was stolen from me. I am sad- it was an awesome time with an awesome bike. 

Serial is H8AR07884 if anybody is offered one.
View attachment 310015
View attachment 310016


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear this. Sounds like you got some good use out of the bike. I hope you're back on the road with a new ride soon.


----------



## RJHarary (Nov 8, 2007)

I did, thanks. I hope so too!


----------

